
TengineKit – Free Real-Time Face Landmarks 212 Points for Mobile - meilande
https://github.com/OAID/TengineKit
======
meilande
TengineKit is an easy-to-integrate face detection and face landmarks SDK

------
realpanzer
You posted the same post 4 days ago.

~~~
detaro
which is completely fine.

